# Whiplash Crystal?



## Spinn&Jerk (22. September 2007)

Hallo Raubfisch-Fans,
habe mir heute die 100m Crystal Schnur geholt und muss sagen,

-wirklich endtäuscht ich dachte sie wäre besser als die Fireline aber nein mit der 0,10mm kann man einem das Auge ausstechen hamma!|gr:#q:c

Was sagt ihr zu der Schnur?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Veit (22. September 2007)

*AW: Whipflash Crystal?*

Whiplah ist *******, egal in welcher Farbe!


----------



## Thomas Metzger (22. September 2007)

*AW: Whipflash Crystal?*

Hallo Leute,
ich werde die Schnur auch mal ausprobieren, aber nur etwas stärker. Ich hatte auch mal die Fireline Crystal als 0,10 er und hatte mit der auch keine guten Erfahrungen. Öfters mal ein Schnurbruch. Mit anderen Größen z.B. der 0,17 hatte ich allerdings gute Erfahrungen. 

Mal schauen was die neue Whiplash so bringt. #6

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Lorenz (22. September 2007)

*AW: Whipflash Crystal?*

Ich hab die Whiplash auf der Feederrute!
Für umsonst wird die schon ok sein :vik:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (22. September 2007)

*AW: Whipflash Crystal?*

So sehe ich das auch aber 0,17 ist ja schob bei TufLine odr Stroft wie 0,30mm!!^^

mfg Marvin


----------



## Chrizzi (22. September 2007)

*AW: Whipflash Crystal?*

Ein Händler der bei der Aktion nicht mitmacht, hat auf die Frage "warum?" geantwortet, dass die Schnur "Plünn" wäre und zu nichts zu gebrauchen, z.b. rutscht sie durch ein No-Knot Verbinder (was ich schon getestet hab), die Knotenfestigkeit soll total für'n Ar*** sein - auch getestet, normaler Schlaufenknoten (am Knoten gerissen) war Mist. Erst irgendsowas komisches was mein Bruder da zusammengeschlauft hat hat gehalten, da war das aber auch recht stabiel (nicht am Knoten gerissen). Allerdings war der Knoten danach hart wie ein Stahlnagel 

Ob die wirklich so schlecht ist, wird sich zeigen. Aber der erste Eindruck im Laden (ohne diese Tests) war echt gut. Die Schnur war "dünn" (im Gegensatz zur normalen Whiplash - leider war da aber auch ein gutes Stück geflunkert...) und machte auch so einen netten Eindruck, leider ist sie wirklich sehr hart, aber vielleicht verfliegt das ja nach ein paar Einsätzen im Wasser.


----------



## Carphunter' (22. September 2007)

*AW: Whipflash Crystal?*

was gibt´s da denn eigentlich für unterschiede zwischen der *"Crystal" *und der*  "whiplash crystal"|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

*


----------



## Chrizzi (22. September 2007)

*AW: Whipflash Crystal?*

Es gibt bis jetzt 2 Crystal Schnüre von Berkley. Das sind Geflochtene die so durchsichtig sein sollen wie Mono.
Das wären:
1. Fireline Crystal
2. Whiplash Crystal

Eine reine Crystal gibt es nicht, da muss man dann aus dem Zusamenhang lesen, welche der beiden gemeint ist.


----------



## Carphunter' (22. September 2007)

*AW: Whipflash Crystal?*

achso. danke. noch ne kleine frage. unzwar: welche is besser??. oda kann man das noch nich sagen? da die whyblash crystal noch recht neu is?


----------



## Carphunter' (22. September 2007)

*AW: Whipflash Crystal?*

sry whiplash^^


----------



## Chrizzi (22. September 2007)

*AW: Whipflash Crystal?*

Die Fireline Crystal kenn ich nicht, aber hier im Board liest man öfter, das die nicht so der Hit sein soll.

Momentan würde ich zur ehr PowerPro greifen, aber es gab ja die 100m zum Testen. Mal sehen ob die Schnur was ist.


----------



## sp!nner (23. September 2007)

*AW: Whipflash Crystal?*

Die 100 Testmeter werde ich mir auch mal holen in 0,06 für ne kleine Baitcaster,mal sehn ob sie taucht|rolleyes
Der Unterschied zur Fireline Crystal ist das die Whiplash ne Geflochtene ist und die Fireline nicht! Laut angabe soll die Whiplash rund geflochten sein-das wird sich zeigen.
Die Fireline in 0,17 habe ich mal aufgespult-ist flach wie ne Flunder,hat ne recht gute Beschichtung,diese macht die Schnur aber auch viel zu Steif.Ich kaufe sie garantiert nicht wieder!
Die Whiplash kann man ja umsonst testen,also werde ich sie mal aufziehn um mich selber von der Quali zu überzeugen, da Meinungen zu Tackle allgemein teilweise Meilenweit auseinander gehn. |kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (23. September 2007)

*AW: Whipflash Crystal?*



sp!nner schrieb:


> Die 100 Testmeter werde ich mir auch mal holen in 0,06 für ne kleine Baitcaster,mal sehn ob sie taucht|rolleyes
> Der Unterschied zur Fireline Crystal ist das die Whiplash ne Geflochtene ist und die Fireline nicht! Laut angabe soll die Whiplash rund geflochten sein-das wird sich zeigen.
> Die Fireline in 0,17 habe ich mal aufgespult-ist flach wie ne Flunder,hat ne recht gute Beschichtung,diese macht die Schnur aber auch viel zu Steif.Ich kaufe sie garantiert nicht wieder!
> Die Whiplash kann man ja umsonst testen,also werde ich sie mal aufziehn um mich selber von der Quali zu überzeugen, da Meinungen zu Tackle allgemein teilweise Meilenweit auseinander gehn. |kopfkrat



also wenn die fireline flach sein soll weiß ich nicht was du gekauft hast.das sie am anfang etwas steif ist stimmt das gibt sich aber ganz schnell.

gruß antonio


----------



## Hansen (23. September 2007)

*AW: Whipflash Crystal?*



antonio schrieb:


> also wenn die fireline flach sein soll weiß ich nicht was du gekauft hast.das sie am anfang etwas steif ist stimmt das gibt sich aber ganz schnell.
> 
> gruß antonio


 

Na hoffentlich  - da warte ich schon seit Monaten drauf...


----------



## Hechtchris (23. September 2007)

*AW: Whipflash Crystal?*



antonio schrieb:


> also wenn die fireline flach sein soll weiß ich nicht was du gekauft hast.das sie am anfang etwas steif ist stimmt das gibt sich aber ganz schnell.
> 
> gruß antonio




die Fireline is platt wie ne flunder, abriebschwach wie keine andere schnur, und die knotentragkraft ist ***** schlecht !

Achja sie ist auch noch sehr steif und leider wird diese "Modeschnur" von jedem empfohlen !

Tja ganz infach wenn viele nie was anderes testen ist es auch toll auch wenns nix taugt #h


Ich wüsste keine schlechtere "markengeflochtene" als die fireline ich hasse die schnur regelrecht ! |supergri

Zu schlecht das ich für diesen Mist mal 30 euro ausgegeben habe #q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. September 2007)

*AW: Whipflash Crystal?*

Also ich habe die 100m zum Testen geholt, in 0,10mm, weils die 0,06er nicht gab...

Ein Tau!!!

Die Schnur ist optisch wohl dicker als die 0,20 FLC...

Ich finde die FL ja auch nicht gut, die hier schon geannten Fehler sehe ich auch, aber diese Whiplash ist schon allein durch die Durchmesserlüge wieder mal fürn ....

Werde in den nächtsen Tagen mal zum Spinnen gehen, aber bisher gefällt sie mir garnicht...

CU SS


----------



## antonio (23. September 2007)

*AW: Whipflash Crystal?*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> die Fireline is platt wie ne flunder, abriebschwach wie keine andere schnur, und die knotentragkraft ist ***** schlecht !
> 
> Achja sie ist auch noch sehr steif und leider wird diese "Modeschnur" von jedem empfohlen !
> 
> ...



ein bischen objektiv mußt du schon bleiben .
und wenn viele prima damit klarkommen kann sie so schlecht nicht sein.
habe auch nicht behauptet, daß es keine bessere gibt.
also immer auf dem teppich bleiben und nicht übertreiben mit irgendwelchen negativaussagen.

gruß antonio


----------



## hotte50 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Whipflash Crystal?*



antonio schrieb:


> also immer auf dem teppich bleiben und nicht übertreiben mit irgendwelchen negativaussagen.
> 
> gruß antonio



negativaussagen sind doch wohl zulässig, sofern man für sich spricht und die Schnur oder den Hersteller nicht generell und bei jeder Gelegenheit verteufelt....oder ???

Also mir gefiel die Schnur auch nicht, da sie mir einfach zu dick war (die 010er, die 006er war nicht vorhanden). Ich wollte eine dünne Schnur für das ganz leichte Spinnangeln, die 010er fühlte sich stärker an als meine 019er PowerPro. Leider stimmen die Angaben nun nicht einmal annähernd. 

Daher habe ich auf dieses Geschenk verzichtet.

_Huch....lese gerade das es ja um die Fireline ging. Ich hatte aber den Titel dieses Themas im Kopf und meinte somit auch die Whiplash Chrystal.  Mit der Fireline bin ich soweit zufrieden, die anfängliche Steifigkeit hat sich bei mir zumindest schnell gelegt._


----------



## antonio (23. September 2007)

*AW: Whipflash Crystal?*



hotte50 schrieb:


> negativaussagen sind doch wohl zulässig, sofern man für sich spricht und die Schnur oder den Hersteller nicht generell und bei jeder Gelegenheit verteufelt....oder ???
> 
> Also mir gefiel die Schnur auch nicht, da sie mir einfach zu dick war (die 010er, die 006er war nicht vorhanden). Ich wollte eine dünne Schnur für das ganz leichte Spinnangeln, die 010er fühlte sich stärker an als meine 019er PowerPro. Leider stimmen die Angaben nun nicht einmal annähernd.
> 
> ...



ich meinte ja auch das zitat von hechtchris 
hier ging es um die normale fireline.
ich habe auch nichts gegen negativaussagen aber man sollte auch immer ein bischen objektiv bleiben.

gruß antonio


----------



## Hechtchris (23. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Sorry aber wie gesagt: Wer schonmal was anderes probiert kennt den Unterschied es liegen welten Zwischen Fireline und anderen guten Herstellern ! zb Spiderwire Tuffline Stroft !


Wer durchprobiert und viel Fischt der kann sich schon eine Meinung bilden .....

Nur wenn die Fireline nach 5 Mal Fischen schon so die Fetzen weghängen sorry da grausts mir ! #h


Und warum bin ich auf die Fline gekommen ? Natürlich jeder benutzt sie weil er mal gehört hat mensch das is die Beste schnur ! Aber wenn man dann fragt hast du schonmal eine andere Markengeflochtene benutzt kriegt man zu hören: Nö gibt doch eh keine bessere schnur !


Naja ich muss hier niemanden überzeugen von mir aus könnt ihr auch mitm Wollgarn angeln #h


Hey und die Spiderwire is auch von Berkley ... den hersteller verteufle ich also keinesfalls !


----------



## hotte50 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Hey und die Spiderwire is auch von Berkley ... den hersteller verteufle ich also keinesfalls !



das hat auch nirgendwo jemand behauptet...!!!!

und das hier


> negativaussagen sind doch wohl zulässig, sofern man für sich spricht und die Schnur oder den Hersteller nicht generell und bei jeder Gelegenheit verteufelt....oder ???


bezog auch sich nur auf die Aussage von Antonio bezüglich seiner Bemerkung "negativaussagen"


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Interessant.

Die Whip ist Schrott, das ist hinlänglich bekannt.

Die Durchmesserangaben bei der Tuffline stimmen überhaupt nicht. Die 0,10 ist ein Ankerseil. Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit der Fireline XDS gemacht. Die normale Fireline fasert tätsächlich recht schnell aus.

Die Fireline Crystal habe ich im Frühjahr aufgespult und nun im Herbst gedreht. Ich sehe da keine Probleme. Ineressieren würde mich in dem Zusammenhang immer die Kombination von Schnur und Rolle, weil manche Schnüren auf unterschiedlichen Rollen unterschiedlich schnell verschleißen.

Uli


----------



## Lorenz (23. September 2007)

*AW: Whipflash Crystal?*

Wir alle wissen doch ,dass die Durchmesserangaben nicht stimmen.Das eine Schnurr mit angegebenen 14kg Tragkraft sowieso viel zu dick zum leichten Spinnfischen ist,sollte ja wohl auch klar sein.Selbst eine 10kg ist dafür schon überdimensioniert...|rolleyes




*Wie kann man über eine Schnurr herziehen die man noch nicht gefischt hat?


*
Ich hab über die Fireline Crystal jedemenge negatives gelesen.Komischerweise finde ich,und andere auch,die Schnurr ok! 
_Wer die Durchmesserangaben glaubt,braucht sich über Enttäuschungen ,wenn er die Schnurr in der Hand hat,garnicht zu wundern.Das gleiche gilt auch für die "Unsichtbarkeit" etc._


----------



## Carphunter' (23. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

hab auch die fireline crystal in 0.17mm drauf. war anfangs skeptisch da die schnur recht steif war, man sie doch im wasser noch recht gut sah. un eine recht schleeeeechte knotenfestigkeit hat. aba das hat sich alles nach der zeit gelegt. ich find die schur einfach top. mit no-knot zerreist die keiner. wenn ich hänge un richtig ziehe biegen sich imma die haken auf|bigeyes|bigeyes un sinn keine billighaken
un das die flach sein soll? lol:q. die is dreieckig un das is vom vorteil. 1. verdrallt nich 2. mann bekommt keine perücken,windknoten oder .........   3. vieeel bessere wurfeigenschaft. ich find die schur top:l

hab auch scho genug damit gefangen. keine metertiere aba doch scho recht große


----------



## Breamhunter (23. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Hey und die Spiderwire is auch von Berkley ... den hersteller verteufle ich also keinesfalls !



Spiderwire ist von Mitchell|wavey: (Gehört aber wie Berkley zu Pure-Fishing)

Aber ich werde mir das Whiplash-"Geschenk" auch nicht holen. Hatte vor ca. 8 jahren mal die "normale" Whiplash für 2 Monate in Benutzung und seitdem bin ich geheilt.#d


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (23. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Aslo ich fische auch Die fireline auf all meinen Spinnruten,ob in der Ostsee oder im Fluß.Kann mich überhaupt nicht beschweren.
Fische die Schnüre fast 3-4 mal die Woche,und das sie nunmal ein bischen aufraut ,ist nicht weiter schlimm.Wenn ich einen Hänger habe zerberstet es mir auch eher die Haken.

Wie gesagt,die 10er ist Müll,aber die 12er und 15er ist echt voll kommen in Ordnung.

mfG


----------



## Ronen (23. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Bezüglich der Fireline kann man nur eines sagen....

*Entweder man liebt sie...oder man hasst sie!*

Traurig aber wahr....leider ist nicht jeder in der Lage sachlich zu kritisieren und so wird die Fireline oft schlechter gemacht als sie m.E. ist!

Ich habe meine Spinnangelzeit mit Fireline begonnen, habe zwischendurch mehrere geflochtene Schnüre getestet und hab nun wieder die Fireline drauf, und ich bin glücklich damit....zumindest auf der Stationärrolle!

Die Whiplash hingegen fand ich auf der Stationärrolle ein Alptraum.... auf der Multi find ich sie super!!!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## woernser1965 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Spinnfischen ist net so mein Ding #d
Ich probier sie mal als Vorfachschnur für Zander :q
Schau mer mal...................


----------



## Deafangler (23. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Hallo, vorgestern bekam ich auch gratis 2 Gutscheine von A-board und Rute&rolle 0,06er und 0,10er vom Billstedter Angelshop Vögler. 0.06 nehme ich Vorfachschnur für Zander. 0.10er gefällt mir auch nicht, denn ist ungefähr wie 0,17er. Einfach lasse ich 0,10er im "Angelschrank". Oder ich schenke meiner Frau vielleicht mal für Nähen, z.B. Rucksack, Angeltasche,usw. ...

#hD-angler#h


----------



## Lorenz (23. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Deafangler schrieb:


> Oder ich schenke meiner Frau vielleicht mal für Nähen, z.B. Rucksack, Angeltasche,usw. ...



Mein Watkescher besteht zu 5 % aus Hemmingway Dyneema :q


Schade dabei ist nur,dass es die Hemmingway nicht umsonst gab...







*Wie kommt ihr eigentlich da drauf die als Vorfachschnurr zu nehmen?
*Durchsichtig ist die nicht und eine weiße Vorfachschnurr auf einem dunklen Gewässerboden ist wohl eher kontraproduktiv wenn man die Montage möglichst unauffällig halten will |kopfkrat


----------



## Ronen (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



> Durchsichtig ist die nicht und eine weiße Vorfachschnurr auf einem dunklen Gewässerboden ist wohl eher kontraproduktiv wenn man die Montage möglichst unauffällig halten will



........und was ist mit hellem, sandigen Boden??? Die soll es ja auch geben!


Gruss Ronen


----------



## T.T (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Ich habe die "Neue" Gestern mal angetestet.

0.06er - 2,70m Rute bis 10gr WG - 3er Mepps

Fazit: In der Schnurstärke ist sie prima fürs schwere Blinkern, Schleppen und Pilken geeignet. |kopfkrat


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Die Fireline ist im Freiwasser eine der besten Schnüre die man dafür nehmen kann. Ettliche bekannte Angler nutzen sie auf ihren Hochsee Angeltouren und die Erfolge geben denen Recht. Sie haben lange Zeit immer gegengetestet und die Fireline war und ist momentan die beste geflochtene Schnur dafür.

Nachteile sind aber im Abrieb zu sehen, zum einen überlebt die keine Buhnenköpfe oder Steinpackungen, da bin ich mit meiner Ironline besser dran. Seit wann ist die Fireline rund? Die ist platt, aber so was von. Abriebwerte sind unter aller Kanone. Wie gesagt nur im Freiwasser würde ich die hernehmen, sonst für nichts. Die neue Whipsplash werde ich mir noch die Tage ansehen, dann kann ich auch näheres dazu sagen.


----------



## duck_68 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Die Fireline ist im Freiwasser eine der besten Schnüre die man dafür nehmen kann. Ettliche bekannte Angler nutzen sie auf ihren Hochsee Angeltouren und die Erfolge geben denen Recht. Sie haben lange Zeit immer gegengetestet und die Fireline war und ist momentan die beste geflochtene Schnur dafür.




soso, da habe ich in Norwegen andere Erfahrungen gesammelt.... Nach einiger Zeit fing die Fireline (0,20er) auf der GESAMTEN genutzten Länge an die Versiegelung zu verlieren.

Vielleicht sind die "bekannten Angler" von Berkley gesponsert

Es gibt mittlerweile ettliche viiiiel bessere Schnüre (auch fürs "Freiwasserangeln

Aaaber eines muss man der Fireline zu Gute halten - sie hat ein gute PL-Verhältnis  - aber auch nicht mehr


----------



## Chrizzi (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> soso, da habe ich in Norwegen andere Erfahrungen gesammelt.... Nach einiger Zeit fing die Fireline (0,20er) auf der GESAMTEN genutzten Länge an die Versiegelung zu verlieren.
> 
> Vielleicht sind die "bekannten Angler" von Berkley gesponsert


 
Das ist normal für die Fireline, die fasert sehr schnell aus. Aber irgendwie hält das Zeug trotzdem. Ich hab die Fireline beim MeFo angeln drauf und bisher keine Probleme damit gehabt. Aber die PowerPro sieht schöner aus, da fasert nichts oder sehr viel weniger... 

Und von Berkley werd ich nicht gesponsort - schade eigenlich |supergri


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> soso, da habe ich in Norwegen andere Erfahrungen gesammelt.... Nach einiger Zeit fing die Fireline (0,20er) auf der GESAMTEN genutzten Länge an die Versiegelung zu verlieren.
> 
> Vielleicht sind die "bekannten Angler" von Berkley gesponsert
> 
> ...



Ist normal, kenne ich auch  nur so.

Gesponsert wohl kaum, mit bekannt ist mir bekannt sprich Bekannte und Freunde

Gib mal die Alternativen.


----------



## Pikepauly (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Hi!

Ich hab mir eben mal beim Dealer die 0,10 er Whiplash angeschaut. 
Sie ist auf jeden Fall besser verflochten als früher.
Werd sie morgen mal aufspulen lassen.


----------



## Benny1982 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Hab mir die 0,10er geholt, haben wollte ich ja die 0,06 aber gabs nicht.

Nur mal als beispiel wie "volldünn" die Schnur ist. Auf meine Spule passen 110m 0,30er Mono drauf von der 0,10er Whiplash haben nichtmal 100m draufgekpasst.  Sie ist also dicker wie ne 0,30er Mono, was ich dann doch etwas zu dick halte.

Werd sie die Tage noch etwas öfter fischen und dann nochmal meine Meinung dazu abgeben.


----------



## duck_68 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ist normal, kenne ich auch  nur so.
> 
> Gesponsert wohl kaum, mit bekannt ist mir bekannt sprich Bekannte und Freunde
> 
> Gib mal die Alternativen.



Von der PowerPro bin ich vollkommen überzeugt - allerdings fische ich ausschließlich die lbs-Variante aus Übersee (USA) in den Stärken 10lbs, 15lbs,20lbs (im Süßwasser), 30lbs und 40lbs in Norge, wobei auch dort schon die 20lbs im Einsatz war. In Punkto Verschleiß auf der genutzten Länge konnte ich in den drei Jahren, die ich die Schnur jetzt in Norge nutze so gut wie keine Mängel feststellen - bis auf ein Ausbleichen, das ist aber bei geflochtenen Schnüren normal

Martin


----------



## duck_68 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich hab mir eben mal beim Dealer die 0,10 er Whiplash angeschaut.
> Sie ist auf jeden Fall besser verflochten als früher.
> Werd sie morgen mal aufspulen lassen.



Zum Spinnfischen reicht die 0,06er vollkommen aus. Wie ich schon sagte, kommt die 0,06er einer 0,17er Fireline vom Durchmesser sehr nahe


----------



## Lorenz (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



T.T schrieb:


> Ich habe die "Neue" Gestern mal angetestet.
> 
> 0.06er - 2,70m Rute bis 10gr WG - 3er Mepps
> 
> Fazit: In der Schnurstärke ist sie prima fürs schwere Blinkern, Schleppen und Pilken geeignet. |kopfkrat




Wie ich oben schon sagte:
*Wer eine Schnurr mit angegebenen 10kg Tragkraft zum leichten Spinnen einsetzen will,der brauch sich über Enttäuschungen nicht wundern!*

Wer meint,dass die Durchmesserangaben stimmen ist sowieso verloren... |uhoh:



@ TT
Guck dir doch mal die Fireline Crystal in 0,04mm an.Das dürfte ungefähr eine 0,18 oder 0,20 sein.
Also die in 3,5kg Tragkraft!  

Ansonsten würde ich mono nehmen!





@Ronen
uppss,stimmt da hab ich garnicht dran gedacht.Wenn es aber nur um die sichtigkeit,dann gibt es sicher jedemenge alternativen die in den Punkten Abrieb,Geschmeidigkeit etc. sicher besser sind...







*@all
Hat schon jemand Praxistests gemacht?
Die Whiplash Crystal meine ich...
*


----------



## Lorenz (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Hi Martin


ich habe auch die PP aus Übersee.Ist da ein Unterschied?
Ob 15lbs oder 7,x kg draufsteht ist doch egal?

Das Etikett ist vielleicht ein anderes,aber sonst sind die doch identisch?


----------



## duck_68 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi Martin
> 
> 
> ich habe auch die PP aus Übersee.Ist da ein Unterschied?
> ...



Schau Dir mal die Angaben auf der PP Homepage an. Da kann bei der "metrischen" was nicht stimmen http://www.powerpro.com/using/specs.asp

Rechne mal die inch Durchmesser in mm um und vergleiche die Tragkraft mit der der vergleichbaren metrischen - da passt nix!!!!!!!! Und drum nur die lbs Schnur. Anscheinend geben die Amis die Knotenfestigkeit an...????

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Lorenz (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Rechne mal die inch Durchmesser in mm um und vergleiche die Tragkraft mit der der vergleichbaren metrischen - da passt nix!!!!!!!!




Hi martin

das liegt vielleicht daran,dass man mit den Werten hier nicht vergleichen kann...die sind hier ja eh nicht so ganz richtig... |uhoh:

Ich könnte mir ehrlich gesagt  nicht so richtig vorstellen ,dass die hier die Schnurr anderst machen wie in den USA!


----------



## duck_68 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi martin
> 
> das liegt vielleicht daran,dass man mit den Werten hier nicht vergleichen kann...die sind hier ja eh nicht so ganz richtig... |uhoh:
> 
> Ich könnte mir ehrlich gesagt  nicht so richtig vorstellen ,dass die hier die Schnurr anderst machen wie in den USA!



Aber da stimmen die Angaben in der Spezifikation schon nicht!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Dass man das nicht mit den realen Durchmessern vergleichen kann, weiß man ja Aber eine Spezifikation vom Hersteller sollte schon vergleichbare Werte liefern Ich kann ja jeden x-beliebigen Durchmesser und jeden Tragkraftwert von lbs und inch in mm und kg umrechnen - Da sollte zumindest dann annähernd das gleiche heraus kommen. Anscheinend ist das aber nicht so!!!!

Und deswegen wird auch nur die lbs-Variante gefischt, weil die hält was drauf steht


----------



## olafson (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

hallo alle,
habe mit fireline bis auf sehr schlechte knotenfestigkeit, keine schlechte erfahrungen gemacht die franst aus O.K. aber das heisst nicht, daß sie dadurch an tragkraft verliert. nun, weil sie so schlechte knotenfestigkeit hat, habe ich mir die Stroft  aufspulen lassen. ist klar die bessere schnur, kostet das 3-fache und knotenfest ist sie auch (sogar sehr knotenfest). aber... ich hatte in meinem ganzen leben weniger perücken, als die letze paar wochen die ich Stroft fische. die wird einfach immer weniger. gerade bei leichteren köder, wie wobbler. das ist unmöglich. und wenn es gleich kommt rolle zu voll, zu schlecht usw. ich kann nicht für jede schnur eine extra rolle kaufen. fireline hatte ich auf mehreren unterschiedlichen gehabt und hatte überhaupt keine probs. 
also, hab mir nun powerline zum testen bestellt, hole mir auch wiplash bei meinem dealer und dann schaun mer mal

mfg olafson


----------



## duck_68 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Als ich noch mit Fireline gefischt habe, habe ich sie ausschließlich mit "No Knots" gefischt - eben wegen der miserablen Knotenfestigkeit

Martin


----------



## hechti666 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Will ich doch auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben!
Der Drall (bei Geflochtener) ist wohl nicht das Problem.
Meiner Meinung nach entstehen die Perücken durch zu leichte Köder und dem dadurch fehlendem Druck beim Einkurbeln.
Umso weicher und dünner die Geflochtene ist umso schlimmer wird das Problem auch.
Gerade Spinnangler die mit leichten Ködern (Stromauf) fischen sollten die Schnur beim Einkurbeln durch die Finger laufen lassen, ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber hilft und die Schnur sitzt immer stramm auf der Spule. (Die Garantie für reibungslose Würfe.)
Die Crystal fische ich selber seit Anfang Mai und bin mit ihr sehr zufrieden.(Spinnrute auf Hecht)


----------



## serge7 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Meine Meinung:

Kann die normale Fireline, die Fireline Chrystal und die Power Pro beurteilen, da ich sie selber gefischt habe bzw. fische. Mein Fazit: Ganz klarer Punktsieg für die Power Pro! Die hier schon mehrfach beschriebene mangelnde Knotenfestigkeit und desaströse Abriebfestigkeit bei den Firelines ist eklatant.

Meiner Meinung nach wird bei Berkley das Geld was nicht in die Entwicklung der Schnüre geht lieber für Marketing und das Bezahlen von Angelzeitschrift-Redakteuren etc. ausgegeben...Was zugegebenermaßen auch eine Strategie ist.


----------



## Lorenz (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



hechti666 schrieb:


> Die Crystal fische ich selber seit Anfang Mai und bin mit ihr sehr zufrieden.(Spinnrute auf Hecht)



Hi #h

du musst ab sofort immer dazusagen welche Crystal du meinst!
Es gibt ja jetzt zwei (bzw. drei):

Fireline (und Fireline Competion) und Whiplash...


----------



## Lorenz (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



serge7 schrieb:


> Ganz klarer Punktsieg für die Power Pro!




Das sowieso!

Aber:

1.passende Stärke zum leichten Spinnen gabs nicht von PP
2.Preis 


Inzwischen gibt es die PP auch in Hollow (Crystal) oder wie auch immer man das nennen will ,und auf deren Homepage habe ich jetzt auch sehr feine Durchmesser gesehen!




Ich kenn da jemanden der gleich mal angequatscht wird damit er mir den Kram in ein paar Wochen aus den USA mitbringt


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

so, da ich eh einen gutschein einlösen wollte hab ich dem vom ab gleich mitgenommen zum händler. beim begutachten der schnur habe ich nicht lange gezögert, um mir ein urteil zu bilden: neben vielen anderen schnüren (z.b. fireline) habe ich nun eine weitere schnur kennengelernt, die ich für nichts auf der welt fischen würde. grausam!!! traurig, das sowas in produktion geht, sowas muss man nicht testen, das kann gleich in die tonne. 

habe 100m spiderwire bekommen in grün, glaube 7kg tragkraft oder so. die hatte ich schonmal, also ich die stroft noch nicht getestet hatte. mit der kann ich definitiv mehr anfangen


----------



## Hechtchris (25. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



serge7 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> 
> Kann die normale Fireline, die Fireline Chrystal und die Power Pro beurteilen, da ich sie selber gefischt habe bzw. fische. Mein Fazit: Ganz klarer Punktsieg für die Power Pro! Die hier schon mehrfach beschriebene mangelnde Knotenfestigkeit und desaströse Abriebfestigkeit bei den Firelines ist eklatant.
> 
> * Meiner Meinung nach wird bei Berkley das Geld was nicht in die Entwicklung der Schnüre geht lieber für Marketing und das Bezahlen von Angelzeitschrift-Redakteuren etc. ausgegeben...Was zugegebenermaßen auch eine Strategie ist.*


*
*
Absolut meine meinung !

Nun habe heute beim händler meines vertrauens 200 meter schnur bekommen mit gutscheinen in einem stück ! zwar hatte er nur die 21 kilo schnur aber rein vom optischen her kann man sagen

Sie ist Weiß aber nicht durchsichtig ganz und gar nicht durchsichtig !

Ich denke für meine Jerke eine ganz nette Ersatzschnur #h

Für umsonst und ungefischt mag ich jetzt eher weniger kritisieren weil ich es wahnsinnig schätze das überhaupt so eine Aktion gebracht wird !


----------



## chris_berlin (25. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

hab son problem wie olafson nur mit ner fireline. hab ne fireline auf meiner exage fa1000 und von kleinen knoten bis hin zu dicken perrücken hab ich beim auswerfen alles dabei.
was mach ich denn falsch? fireline find ich so ganz in ordnung, nur verknotet sich da zu viel beim auswerfen.
ma gucken was die whiplash bringt :\

gruß chris


----------



## olafson (25. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

so, heute mal wiplash crystal geholt in 0,10. hatte beim händler noch mögligkeit mit einer 0,15 fireline crystall zu vergleichen.
fazit:  0,10 wiplash ist optisch 2 mal dicker als 0,15 fireline also höchstens furs schwere gufieren einsetzbar. und ich hatte gehofft, eine neue, feine schnur zum leichten wobblern bzw spinnfischen gefunden zu  haben.
0,06 hat er immer noch nicht, aber so wie es aussiet, wird  die
0,06 immer noch zu dick sein fur mein forhaben
mfg olafson


----------



## Gummischuh (25. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Moinmoin

Habse mir auch geholt. Passte auch gerade perfekt, weil ich meine Spiderwire mittlerweile schon auf Fastwurfweite runter hatte.

Aber .....CRYSTAL........??? ...Hmmm, ...wie würden die denn 'ne weiße Schnur bezeichnen ???|kopfkrat

Denke nicht, dass die der Spiderwire das Wasser reichen kann, .....aber, ... bei deeeem Preis/Leistungssverhältnis zur Zeit )

Schlimmer als die Fireline wirdse wohl auch nicht sein.

Vorm Verschlaufen hab' ich keine Bedenken. Hatte das Problem auschließlich mal bei zu voller Rolle.
An bestimmten Schnüren (8 o. 9 Geflochtene bisher) konnte ich das nie festmachen. Selbst meine Rolle, mit ihrem nicht ganz perfekten Wickelbild, hat mir nie 'ne Tüdelorgie beschert.
Warum viele diese Probleme haben, ist mir eher ein Rätsel#c.
Habe sie nie entdrallt oder sonstwie großartig beachtet.

Am besten, oder sagen wir mal so, ...am schönsten (den Fischen hier geht die Marke am Waidloch vorbei) fand ich jedoch die Spiderwire und die Dynacable (mittlerweile aber viiiiel zu teuer). Bei denen hatte ich nie Probleme mit Knoten oder Abrieb. ...Besser geht's nicht. ...Lediglich teurer.

Aber die Crystal wird's schon tun hier. Mir kommts auch nicht auf 5m mehr Wurfweite o.ä. an. Abrieb und Knotenfestigkeit ist ein Muss. Der Rest eher Kosmetik.

@Olafson
_habe mit fireline bis auf sehr schlechte knotenfestigkeit, keine schlechte erfahrungen gemacht die franst aus O.K. aber das heisst nicht, daß sie dadurch an tragkraft verliert.
_
Sobald Fasern reißen, leidet die Tragkraft. Ob's beim Angeln ins Gewicht fällt, das is' 'ne andere Sache und hängt vom Durchmesser ab.
Das Problem ist bei der vielmehr, dass einem Beschädigungen nur sehr schwer ins Auge fallen, wenn die Schnur auschaut wie Wolle.

@Bubbel2000
))) .......Was fandstn soooooo schlimm an der Schnur ?


Die Aktion an sich find' ich aber hochprima von Pure-Fishing !
Die Spiderwire Ultracast hätt' ich aber lieber getestet|rolleyes

#hbis denne


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

na ja, wenn man die so befingert macht die schnur nicht gerade einen überzeugenden eindruck. wie plastik irgendwie. aber ich bin nunmal stroft geschädigt. die spiderwire macht auf den ersten blick nen guten eindruck, hatte die mal in ner 17er, jetzt in 7kg. mal sehen, wann ich die testen werde. 

schockiert war ich vor allem über die dicke, mein lieber man, das waren alles drahtseile...


----------



## Gummischuh (25. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Hi Bubbel

Plastik, ........jo, da haste Recht. War auch mein erster Eindruck. .......Aber die halbe Welt is' ja Pastik. Nichma die Frau'n sind mehr das, was sie früher mal war'n )

Aber "das Plastik" macht die Schnur schön glatt. Is' nur Frage, ob das auch nach 5 Minuten Angeln noch so is'. Bin da eher skeptitsch. Aber das wird sich zeigen.

Konntest Du eichentlich zwischen der Spiderwire und der Stroft noch nennenswerte Unterschiede feststellen ? ...Weil, wie ich schon schrieb', ich kann mir gar nur wenig vorstellen, was man an der Spider noch großartig verbessern könnte. Fand die nahezu perfekt. Und bei um die 12,50 pro 100m auch vom Preis her angemessen.
Was bekommt man für'n doppelten Preis da noch an Mehrwert bzw. Praxistauglichkeit ? ...Mir fehlts diesbezüglich an Fantasie.

#h


----------



## Hechtchris (25. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Die spiderwire stealth ist auch wie ich finde die beste von Berkley

Und du hast recht bei der schnur stimmt wirklich viel und sie gehört definitiv zu den besten #h


----------



## Starcrunch (25. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Die spiderwire stealth ist auch wie ich finde die beste von Berkley
> 
> Und du hast recht bei der schnur stimmt wirklich viel und sie gehört definitiv zu den besten #h


Die Spiderwire is von Mitchell


----------



## McRip (26. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Starcrunch schrieb:


> Die Spiderwire is von Mitchell



Und zu wem gehört Mitchell? #h


----------



## Starcrunch (26. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Nur weil VW und Audi zusammen gehören gibts auch keinen Audi Golf, oder VW A4 oder?


----------



## sp!nner (26. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Starcrunch schrieb:


> Nur weil VW und Audi zusammen gehören gibts auch keinen Audi Golf, oder VW A4 oder?



Würde ich auch mal sagen-vergleicht mir bitte nicht den Berkleyschrott mit der Spiderwire,auch wenn Mitchell mit zu PF gehört! |gr:

Wollte mir eigentlich die 0,06er Whiplash für ne feine Baitcaster holen-wenn ich so eure Aussagen lese kann ich das wohl vergessen so`n Seil auf ne mini Baitcaster aufzuziehn...#c


----------



## McRip (26. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

habe die 0,10er für die pilken genommen und hole mir die 0,06er zum schweren Hechtangeln... |supergri

denke das passt :g


----------



## Dorschfehmarn (26. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

HI zusammen,

naja Die aktion mit den 100 m Gratis für boardies kann man hier in Duisburg bei Askari eh vergessen.
LEtztens schon mit dem Berkley-Bait und nun auch mit der Schnur die weigern sich einfach den gutschein einzulösen.

SUPER KLASSE KOMME MIR IRGENDWIE VERARSCHT VOR ENTWEDER VOM MODERATOR ODER VON ASKARI DUISBURG!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aber die Fireline is OK in CRYSTAL  nur die knotenlosen sind da zu gebrauchen, bei knotenfestigkeit  ist nix mit festigkeit.

PETRI an alle


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



> ENTWEDER VOM MODERATOR


Sag ich jetzt mal nix zu,

Hier also nochmal für alle:
Jedes Anglerboardmitglied kann zwei Gutscheine einlösen. Den vom Anglerboard und einen von der Zeitschrift.
Ob der Händler dann diese 200m Schnur am Stück oder nur als 2 mal 100 m rausgibt, ist letztlich die Entscheidung des Händlers. Dazu Pure Fishing:


> Hallo Franz,
> 
> pro Angler der in einem Ladengeschäft persönlich erscheint, können ein (1) Gutschein des Anglerboard und ein (1) Gutschein aus der Rute&Rolle eingelöst werden!
> 
> ...



Es gibt/gab Schwierigkeiten mit der Auslieferung der Schnur. Laut Pure  Fishing sollen alle mitmachenden Händler die erste Teillieferung erhalten haben, nächste Woche soll dann alles ausgeliefert sein.

Wenn Händler die Gutscheine nicht einlösen obwohl sie in der Liste sind, oder die nur einen Gutschein einlösen obwohl Anglerboardmitglieder zwei einlösen können (den vom Anglerboard und den von der Zeitschrift). 

Dann mir eine Mail schicken mit dem Vorgang, Name und Adresse des Händlers, ich leite das dann zur Klärung an Pure Fishing weiter. 

Ebenso wenn Händler an der Aktion eigentlich teilnehmen aber (noch) nicht in der Liste sind.

Solche Sachen alle an:
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de



Hier gehts zum Thread mit den Gutscheinen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109871


----------



## ostfriesengerd (26. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Ich bin mit dem Anlerboardgutschein und den von Rute & Rolle zum Händler gegangen, wollte aber nur R&R annehmen. Und 2 Scheine könnte man sowieso nicht einlösen ??? Wer hat andere Erfahrungen ? Gruss Gerd


----------



## Starcrunch (26. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



ostfriesengerd schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Anlerboardgutschein und den von Rute & Rolle zum Händler gegangen, wollte aber nur R&R annehmen. Und 2 Scheine könnte man sowieso nicht einlösen ??? Wer hat andere Erfahrungen ? Gruss Gerd


Ähm, du hast aber schon wenigstens den ein oder anderen Post hier gelesen, zwecks Erfahrungen oder?

EDIT: Zum Beispiel genau den über deinem


----------



## duck_68 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Ich habe auch problemlos meine 200m 0,06er bekommen!


----------



## Chrizzi (26. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Starcrunch schrieb:


> Ähm, du hast aber schon wenigstens den ein oder anderen Post hier gelesen, zwecks Erfahrungen oder?
> 
> EDIT: Zum Beispiel genau den über deinem





|good:


----------



## itwt (26. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Habe auch problemlos 2 x 100 meter bekommen (fishermans partner rastatt).....die 0,06er ist aber ganz schön dick....das schnurmessgerät zeigte 0.17 an?  

gruß claus


----------



## ostfriesengerd (26. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Lt. Purfishing sind 200 m zusammenhängend nicht möglich. Wie ist es aber, wenn ich meine
Multirolle mit 500 m bespulen lassen will und den Gutschein damit intregieren will, also 400 m bezahlen? Dann müsste man doch auch 200 m umsonst bekommen können. Liegt dann doch nur am Händler. Oder ??? Gruss Gerd


----------



## ostfriesengerd (26. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Nachtrag: 100 m für eine Multi für Norwegen ist doch blöd !!! Gerd


----------



## Schuschek (26. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Hab sie in Stärke 10 getestet und bin nach ner Stunde fischen wieder zu meiner 17er Spiderwire zurück. Es gab 3 Schöne große unlösbare Schnurperücken wobei so ca 30m weg waren! Nie wieder solche Schnur. Und der Durchmesser ist ne Katastrophe. Ankerseile!!! Großer nachteil ist noch zusätzlich das sie sehr locker aus 4 Fäden geflochten ist und sehr viel Wasser aufnimmt. Die Knotenfestigkeit war Ok bei dieser Schnur!


----------



## vorzugsfischer (26. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

war schon jemand bei askari in langenfeld?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Also ich habe mir jetzt die 0,10 auf die Technium 4000Fa mit viel Mono drunter gespult bin recht zufrieden !
Aber,

-Durchmesser Total gelogen
-Durchsichtig?Nicht so gut aba besser als andere Schnüre!

Vorteil,

-wirklich gute Tragkraft

mfg Marvin


----------



## Schuschek (27. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Vorteil,
> 
> -wirklich gute Tragkraft
> 
> mfg Marvin


 
Naja, die Tragkraft ist eigendlich auch nicht toll. Wenn man mal die wirklichen Durchmesser vergleicht. Die 10er ist wesentlich dicker wie meine 17er Spiderwire Stealth und trägt weniger. Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen ich hab ne 17er und das andere ist ne 10er, verglichen. Dann könnte man auch auf ne 30er geflochtene draufschreiben das es es ne 8er ist mit der höchsten Tragkraft der Welt.


----------



## cityliner (27. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

hallo
benutzte die schnur 0,17 zum saiblingsschleppen am bodensee,im morgengrauen gings ja noch.aber als die sonne rauskam,beim einholen der tiefenrolle sah ich den nächsten zügel in 5meter tiefe,so waren auch die bisse.mein kollege fing an dem tag(wir fahren gleiche löffel)
17 saiblinge,ich ging mit drei stück heim.die schnur ist jetzt da wo sie hingehört:im gelben sack
gruß jim


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

werde mir heute die schnur abholen-werde sie zum feedern einsetzten,werde ich heute auch gleich testen-ich werde euch darüber berichten,wie ich die schnur beurteiele.
bin schon recht neugierig,da hier ja die meinungen weit auseinander gehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



> Die 10er ist wesentlich dicker wie meine 17er Spiderwire Stealth und trägt weniger. Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen ich hab ne 17er und das andere ist ne 10er, verglichen.


Naja, zumindest bei der normalen Spiderwire wird ja auch "optimistisch" mit den Durchmesserangaben umgegangen, wobei das noch im Rahmen ist (Walkos Schnurtest) - inwieweit das auch auf die Stealth zutrifft weiss ich nicht.

Die mit 0,17 angegebene Spiderwire hatte jedenfalls um die 0,23 real, die mit 0,35 angegebene hatte 0,44 real.

Wobei die mit 0,10 angegebene normale Whiplash real um die 0,30 hatte, die 0,17er um die 0,35 real.

Zu Walkos Schnurtest>>>


----------



## sp!nner (27. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Nun,ne 0,17er Spiderwire wo real 0,23mm hat ist ja noch Ok.,bleibt im Rahmen-
ne 0,10er Whiplash wo real 0,30hat sind schon Welten unterschied-somit ist auf die Tragkraftangabe gesch... weil nicht vergleichbar mit ner anderen 0,10er Geflochtenen.
Ne 0,12er Spiderwire beispielsweise hat um die 0,16mm real...man beachte die Unterschiede!|kopfkrat
Bei Aussagen von Schwachköpfen wo ich hören musste,von wegen da hält ne 0,06er 14kg und ne 0,10-0,12er Geflochtene  anderer Marke nichmal halb soviel,kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln und muss mich wirklich beherrschen nicht "sehr" beleidigend zu werden! |wavey:


----------



## Hechtchris (27. September 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Ich kenne das die leute die meinen mit ihrer 20er mit 30 kilo den größten coup aller zeiten gelandet zu haben .....

Tja wenn sies glauben ! #c


----------



## woernser1965 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

So...........Test als Vorfachschnur bestanden |supergri
Heute morgen zwei Ruten auf Zander mit Köderfisch draus gehabt. Eine mit 1m  Whiplash Vorfach, eine mit normaler Mono........
3 Zander auf der Whiplash:q......keiner auf Mono.#d
Der grösste hatte 4 Pfund.......
Sie waren aber alle am Spatzeneck gehakt. Deshalb kann ich nix zur Abriebfestigkeit sagen.....#c


----------



## djschwupps (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Dorschfehmarn schrieb:


> HI zusammen,
> 
> naja Die aktion mit den 100 m Gratis für boardies kann man hier in Duisburg bei Askari eh vergessen.
> LEtztens schon mit dem Berkley-Bait und nun auch mit der Schnur die weigern sich einfach den gutschein einzulösen.
> ...


 
Also bei mir haben die bei Askari Duisburg den Gutschein ohne Probleme entgegen genommen.

Wolltest Du eventuell 2 einlösen??? Das dürfen die nämlich nicht.



> An alle Angelboard Mitglieder und interessierte Angler ,
> 
> wir haben bei den Berkley Testaktionen dieses Jahr erstmalig auch die
> Mitglieder des Angelboards als größte Internet Plattform mit einbezogen, da
> ...


 

Verstehe ich aber auch nicht so ganz, weil anfangs ja hier ausdrücklich im Board stand, dass man 2 Gutscheine einlösen kann. Einmal HÜ und einmal Hott???

Würde gerne mal wissen wie viele Händler ärger mit den Kunden hatten, wegen dieser widersprüchlichen Aussagen!!??


----------



## lehrling (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Naja, die Tragkraft ist eigendlich auch nicht toll. Wenn man mal die wirklichen Durchmesser vergleicht. Die 10er ist wesentlich dicker wie meine 17er Spiderwire Stealth und trägt weniger. Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen ich hab ne 17er und das andere ist ne 10er, verglichen. Dann könnte man auch auf ne 30er geflochtene draufschreiben das es es ne 8er ist mit der höchsten Tragkraft der Welt.



Hallo Schuschek,

wäre interessant, wie du zu dieser Einschätzung kommst.
Stimmt mit meinen Tests nicht überein.Ich teste Schnurproben
welche ich mir von Händlern geben lasse folgendermaßen:
Doppel-Noknot,linke Seite-Referenz 10kg stroft/mono, rechte
Seite die Testschnur,.........stabile Handschuhe an und an beiden Seiten ziehen bis eine der beiden Kandidaten reißt.
Ich denke ein absolut fairer,einfacher und realitätsnaher Test.
Habe schon nen Dutzend geflochtene verschiedener Hersteller
in verschiedenen Stärken durch,mit sehr interessanten Ergebnissen-wie schon zu vermuten die angegebenen Tragkräfte sind vorsichtig ausgedrückt meist sehr optimistisch
angegeben.
Deine Schnur-Spider 0,17 hatte ich auch schon, trägt nichtmal
10 kg!.ist aber glaube ich mit ca 16 kg angegeben#d.
Die 0,10er Wiplash(richtig-deutlich größerer Durchmesser) trägt locker mindestens 10 kg-habe sie noch nicht genauer getestet-angegeben ist sie mit ca 14 kg.


----------



## kohlie0611 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Leute,die Fireline Crystal ist allerhöchstens mit des "Kaisers neue Kleider zu" vergleichen:q.Sie ist zu dick,sie ist zu schwach,sie hatt keine vernünftige Knotenfestigkeit, sie ist zu steif.Das einzige was sie meiner Meinung nach nicht ist, ist Unsichtbar denn ich sehe sie ganz vorzüglich beim spinnen.Und auserdem, wie hohl ist das denn?#dErst will uns Berkley rosa und gelbe Schnüre andrehen und jetz soll transparens wieder das Non plus Ultra sein?
Ich kann mitlerweile nur die Stren in den höchsten Tönen loben,die hällt meiner Erfahrung nach änähernd was sie an Tragkraft verspricht.Sie franzt nicht aus,ist schön weich und der Durchmesser ist auch nicht maßlos "untertrieben".Aber jeder wie er es mag..
Gruß Carsten#h


----------



## surfer93 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Leute,die Fireline Crystal ist allerhöchstens mit des "Kaisers neue Kleider zu" vergleichen:q.Sie ist zu dick,sie ist zu schwach,sie hatt keine vernünftige Knotenfestigkeit, sie ist zu steif.Das einzige was sie meiner Meinung nach nicht ist, ist Unsichtbar denn ich sehe sie ganz vorzüglich beim spinnen.Und auserdem, wie hohl ist das denn?#dErst will uns Berkley rosa und gelbe Schnüre andrehen und jetz soll transparens wieder das Non plus Ultra sein?
> Ich kann mitlerweile nur die Stren in den höchsten Tönen loben,die hällt meiner Erfahrung nach änähernd was sie an Tragkraft verspricht.Sie franzt nicht aus,ist schön weich und der Durchmesser ist auch nicht maßlos "untertrieben".Aber jeder wie er es mag..
> Gruß Carsten#h




Ich fische die Fireline Crystal auch, aber ich hab keine probleme damit. Hatte vorher die Fireline smoke, und damit hatte ich auch viele Perrücken. Die Crystal fische ich jetzt seit über einem Jahr, und soweit ich mich erinnern kann hatte ich noch nie wirklich eine Perrücke in der schnur. werd mir die Wyplash wohl auch noch holen, aber wie ich denke ist es wirklich Geschmackssache... Auch bei der Crystal hab ich von vielen Seiten nur shclechtes gehört, doch ich bin total zufrieden. Es geibt nur 2 Schachpunkte: 1. Die Kontenfestigkeit, doch das funktioniert auch, z.B. m,mit ein bisschen Sekundenkleber auf dem Knoten, aber auch so komme ich damit klar. 2. Die Schnur verdreckt sehr schnell, was ich ein wenig schade finde.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Schnur, auch wenn ich mir das nächste mal vllt. nich unbeding hole.

PS: Ich finde, auch wenn Berkley sagt, dass die Schnur "unsichtbar" ist, kann man nicht mit dem Gedanken darein gehen, dass wirklich alles stimmt.


----------



## kohlie0611 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Es geibt nur 2 Schachpunkte: 1. Die Kontenfestigkeit, doch das funktioniert auch, z.B. m,mit ein bisschen Sekundenkleber auf dem Knoten, aber auch so komme ich damit klar. 2. Die Schnur verdreckt sehr schnell, was ich ein wenig schade finde.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Schnur, auch wenn ich mir das nächste mal vllt. nich unbeding hole.

PS: Ich finde, auch wenn Berkley sagt, dass die Schnur "unsichtbar" ist, kann man nicht mit dem Gedanken darein gehen, dass wirklich alles stimmt.[/quote]

Gut.Perücken bilden sich nicht so schnell weil die Schnur so steif ist.Andererseits habe ich dadurch auch wieder das Proplem das die Crystal , sofort wenn sie beim einkurbeln nicht genug Spannung hatt,sich unsauber verlegt.Und stimmt,das Proplem mit dem verdrecken hatt ich auch schon im Sommer an nem kleinen Altarm während ner Algenblüte kam die Crystal nach einigen Würfen braun aus dem Wasser#c.Ich würde fast sagen mit ner guten monofielen so in ca. 0,25mm ist man beim Spinnfischen genauso gut bedient wie mit ner 15 oder 17ner Crystal und bezahlt auch ne Ecke weniger.Und ich will ja auch nicht immer mit Sekundenkleber rumbasteln weil meine Schnur nix ist,ich binde nen Bluts oder nen Palomarknoten und der sollte dann auf jeden Fall halten, auch ohne Kleber.Aber jeder wie er es mag...
Gruß Carsten#h


----------



## perikles (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

servus
ich weis ja nicht, welche holzhacker beim angeln am werke sind,ich habe die fireline crsytal 0,04, 0,10 0,15
mit der 10 er und 15er gehe ich schleppen,hatte bis jetzt 20 hechte dran,1meter hecht,84cm,viele 70er und kleinere,grosse rapfen von 70-80 cm,hatte bis jetzt keinen schnurbruch,die knoten sind für mich auch kein problem,also finde es ist eine super schnur,die schnur ist gut,nur einige angler,sind halt holzhacker,ich habe mir jetzt die wiphlasch geholt,0,06 und die 0,10,10,6kg is eine menge holz,oder 15,6 kg,welcher fisch schafft diese schnur beim drill?finde aber das die viel dicker sind wie angegeben,frage:welcher fisch kann eine crystal fireline 0,15 durchreissen?oder eine 0,17?da bricht eher die rute,ausser man fischt mit einer 150 g rute,aber holzhacker angler die das drillen nicht beherrschen,schaffen es sogar mit dieser super schnur nicht,gruss den holzhackern


----------



## Fidde (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Hallo, zu der Schnur muss ich nun auch mal meinen Senf abgeben. Ich war eine Woche am Atlantik Wolfsbarsche ärgern und habe die 150m Whiplash Crystal, die ich auf meiner Tica Taurus hatte komplett verbraucht ! Die Schnur tüddelt so dermaßen leicht, dass ich viel Zeit auf das Entknoten verwenden musste. Der hammer war aber, dass selbst mit 5g beschwerte Gummifische die Schnur beim Wurf zerrissen, wenn sich mal wieder alles verknotet hatte. 
Meine Vermutung ist ja, dass Berkley die Aktion durch meine Gummiköder finanzirt.
Die Wurfeigenschaften empfand ich als positiv, da die Schnur nach ein paar Würfen schön weich wurde.
Meinem Anschein nach wurde die Schnur durch das sehr agressive Salzwasser auch schnell mürbe.
Ich finde die Aktion von Berkley toll und mutig ! Schade nur, dass das Produkt für meine Bedürfnisse nichts taugt!
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## mipo (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Ich weiss nicht warum über die Zwei Schnüre so geschimpft wird. 
Jede Schnur hat Nachteile aber alle schimpfen auf die "Crystal´s". *Ich fische mit beiden und bin trotz Schwachpunkten mit beiden sehr zufrieden.* Ärgerlich ist nur dass von der 0,06 mm nie eine da ist wenn man beim Dealer nachfrägt. Da sollte Berkley vorher sicherstellen dass das Angebot ohne Einschränkung genutzt werden kann.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



mipo schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, warum über die zwei Schnüre so geschimpft wird.
> Jede Schnur hat Nachteile, aber alle schimpfen auf die "Crystals". Ich fische mit beiden und bin trotz Schwachpunkten mit beiden sehr zufrieden.



Ja, das sehe ich auch so. Ich habe die Wiplash in Stärke 0,10 jetzt einige Male eingesetzt, sie wirft sich sehr gut (steif? wieso?), die Tragkraft ist absolut OK, die Stärke interessiert mich weniger als andere Angler, das schielen auf möglichst dünne Schnüre halte ich für das Perpetuum mobile unter den fixen Angler-Ideen, und ob die Fische die Schnur sehen können, weiß ich nicht. Hatte jedenfalls schon einige Hechte, Barsche und Döbel (auch einige von den mißtrauischen Dicken) dran. Perücken hatte ich auch, aber nicht mehr als mit anderen Schnüren (was übrigens auch nicht dafür spricht, dass sie besonders steif ist). Ähnliches gilt für die Fireline Crystal, nur dass die tatsächlich etwas steifer ist und daher weniger Perücken baut.

Ich glaube, dass Pure Fishing vielleicht über ein weniger aufdringliches Marketing nachdenken sollte, damit _die Angler_ nicht misstrauisch werden - mit _den Fischen_ scheint es jedenfalls besser zu klappen...


----------



## Christoph L. (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Meine Güte bin ich enttäuscht von dieser Schnur


----------



## flori66 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Christoph L. schrieb:


> Meine Güte bin ich enttäuscht von dieser Schnur



Wow, was ne Aussage. Könntest Dichter werden.#q


Dürfen wir auch erfahren warum du so enttäuscht bist?


----------



## mipo (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Christoph L. schrieb:


> Meine Güte bin ich enttäuscht von dieser Schnur


 
#d|kopfkrat


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Christoph L. schrieb:


> Meine Güte bin ich enttäuscht von dieser Schnur



Meine Güte, bin ich enttäuscht von dieser flapsig-trolligen Äußerung.


----------



## tomkat (3. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Also ich war bestimmt 10 mal im angelladen und jedesmal bin ich leer ausgegangen !!!!

er konnte mir nur von der 17er aufwärts was anbieten .

Find ich voll schade


----------



## bassking (3. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Hallo tomkat.

Das liegt daran, dass die Meisten Angler eine Schnur testen möchten, die keinem "Ankertau"
gleicht.

Die Meßangaben der bspw.17er sind der blanke Hohn und liegen je nach Meßverfahren zwischen einem REALEN Wert von 0,35-0,40 !!!

Die einzig gute Schnurdicke der Whiplash liegt meiner Meinung nach zum Twister bei bis zu höchstens 0,10...ich persönl. hatte das irre Glück, die 6er abgreifen zu können (reiner Zufall, die Großspule war direkt am Morgen angeliefert worden).

Dann die Überraschung beim Aufspulen: die 6er war DICKER als die 12 er Spiderwire, die genau auf die Rolle passte...die 6er ist sogar noch deutlich dicker, als eine doppelt so dicke Schnur anderer Marke !

Das grenzt schon fast an  Betrug, wie ich finde.

Übrigens teste ich die 6er schon etwas länger nun auf Barsch:

Gute Wurfeigenschaften, gute Abriebfestigkeit, gute Haltbarkeit.

Nachteil: Dick (siehe oben), sowie KEINESFALLS "semitransparent" ...DIE SCHNUR IST REINWEIß !!!!..außerdem bildet sich ein Durchhängen der Schnur bei leichten Ködern, was die Bißerkennung erschwert...ich würde die Schnur zum reinen Barschtwistern als ZU DICK einstufen- selbst die 6er...als Notlösung und für Köder ab 6,7cm. an 7g+ Köppen geht´s aber.
Zur "Transparenz" : 
Wer behauptetdie Schnur sei semitransparent, fängt nur eines mehr oder besser : DEN KUNDEN !

Fazit für mich: bin zufrieden mit der Probe....Kauf für mich persönl. ausgeschlossen.

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Lorenz (3. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



bassking schrieb:


> Übrigens teste ich die 6er schon etwas länger nun auf Barsch:




Hi 

*Du fischst eine Schnurr  mit angegebenen 10kg Tragkraft auf Barsch und beschwerst dich dann das sie zu dick ist? *



Nimmst du auch eine 0,35mm Mono zum Barschfischen?|kopfkrat






*Hat jemand die 0,06er schonmal auf Hecht oder ähnliches verwendet,also einem,der angegebenen Tragkraft,angemessenen Einsatzbereich? 

Ein objektiver Erfahrungsbericht,der nicht von vornerein zum scheitern verurteilt ist wäre mal toll!*


----------



## Carphunter' (3. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

hab jetze die fireline crystal in 0.17 noch drauf. werd mir nächstes jahr die whiplash cristal drauf machen. soll ja robuster un mehr tragkraft habn. ich find das prinzip mit der durchsichtiegen schnur top. und wenn die weiterhin so gut is, werd ich mir immer die crystal kaufen.#h


----------



## surfer93 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

hab eben grade die whyplash crystal gestestet. ergebiniss 1 hecht von ca.60cm und einen barsch. Fische die 10er.. die 6er hat mein händler bis jetzt noch nicht bekommen. und vorgestern konnte er mir auch zum 1. mal die 10er anbieten, obwohl das das fünfte mal war, dass ich da war..


----------



## bassking (3. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Nee, Lorenz- ich fische eine Schnur auf Barsch, die mit 0,06 Durchmesser angegeben ist- Du Nase.

Und das ist nunmal Betrug am Kunden ! Die Angabe ist definitiv falsch !

Ich hatte aber gute Erfolge mit der Schnur auf Barsche...weißte auch, warum?

MONOVORFACH !
Wenn der Herstelle lügt, ist das nicht mein Problem.
Gruß, Bassking.

P.S: Eine 0,06er Schnur anderer Marke ist auch auf Hecht VIEL zu dünn .


----------



## Lorenz (3. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



bassking schrieb:


> P.S: Eine 0,06er Schnur anderer Marke ist auch auf Hecht VIEL zu dünn .



Wo gibt es eine (realle) 0,06 er?
Meine Fireline Crystal in 4kg hat einen realen Durchmesser von ca. 0,2mm (angegeben sind 0,04)

Natürlich gibt es hochwertigere geflochtene Schnürre,aber eine mit reallen 0,06? |kopfkrat #c




*Wer den Herstellern die Tragkraftangaben und Durchmesserangaben glaubt,ist verloren!
*Bei der Whiplash hatte der Hersteller wohl besonderst viel Fantasie,das sollte eigentlich nach 7 Seiten in diesem Thread ,auch der letzte begriffen haben!  |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes




Ja,ich find es sch**** das man so *betrogen* wird...
Schade eigentlich! #d#d#d


----------



## bassking (3. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Hi Lorenz- das man den Herstellern nicht glauben darf- das sehe ich ja ganz genauso !

Aber die haben bei der Whiplash ganz, ganz extrem überzogen...die Verbrecherbande (hehe).

Meine Meinung: Berkley ist hauptsächlich bei den Forellensachen top- von den Schnüren halte ich nicht Viel.

Schwamm drüber und gut is.

Bassking.


----------



## PureContact (5. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Ich finde Sie wirklich gut...
aber Sie kann keinen Vergleich zu einer Spider Wire antreten
Neulich bei einem Gewaltwurf ist sie auch einfach gerissen und hat meinen Illex Arnaud versenkt, für den Preis ist sie echt gut aber ich lege das nächste Mal noch n paar Teuros drauf und hol mir ne SW 
ich lieb die Schnur!


----------



## zanderzone (6. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Moinsen!

Fakt ist, jeder der sich die Schnur noch holen will, sollte sich den Weg zu Händler sparen, wenn er die Schnur aufspulen lassen will! Allerdings rate ich jedem die Schnur zu holen, wenn er daraus Aalleinen machen will!! Ist doch besser 100 m Maurerschnur um sonst zu bekommen als sie zu kaufen! Ich habe noch nie eine sooo steife und in der Durchmesserangabe gefackte Schnur gesehen wie die Whiplash!

Diese Schnur ist die reinste Katastrohe! Da sollte sich der Hersteller mal fragen, wie man so ein Tau überhaupt auf den Markt bringen kann! Waren die alle VOLL, als sie die Whiplash getestet haben?? 

Zu der Fireline Crystal: Benutze die FL in Srärke 0,8 auf meiner Verktikalrute! Bis jetzt, bin ich sehr zufrieden! Auch bei guten Hängern keinen abriss! Denke auch, das die FL fast nur im Freiwasser zufischen ist, da man dort nicht so mit Steinpackungen zukämpen hat, die die Schnur sehr schlell anraut!!

Mein Fazit: Lieber 1000 mal die FL als die "Tau"lash#6

mfg
zanderzone!!


----------



## Starcrunch (6. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie eine sooo steife Schnur gesehen wie die Whiplash!
> Zu der Fireline Crystal: Benutze die FL in Srärke 0,8 auf meiner Verktikalrute!


Das wiederspricht sich doch gerade selbst. Die Fireline is ja wohl viel steifer als die Whiplash!
Nimm mal die Whiplash in 10Kg und die Fireline in 10 Kg, dann siehste du den gewaltigen Unterschied.

Das die 10Kg Whiplash gegenüber einer 5Kg Fireline (mehr hat die 08er ja nich) grober und somit auch steifer ist, sollte doch eigentlich klar sein oder?

Ich hatte die 10Kg Whiplash (0,06) und die 10 Kg Fireline (0,17) im direkten Vergleich.
Würde bei einem Kauf die Whiplash vorziehen


----------



## Strumbi (6. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Hi,
habe meine Wiplash 0,10 mm wieder runtergemacht,
da bei Würfen mit schweren Köpfen  viele Perrücken
entstehen ,die sich nicht mehr entwirren lassen.
Nichts schlimmeres am See als Verwicklungen .
Bleibe doch bei Fireline .
Gruß strumbi


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Starcrunch schrieb:


> Ich hatte die 10Kg Whiplash (0,06) und die 10 Kg Fireline (0,17) im direkten Vergleich.





Und Du glaubst wirklich das diese beiden Schnüre diese Durchmesser/Tragkräfte haben? Ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder? ;+;+;+ Realer Durchmesser liegt wohl in beiden Fällen eher so bei 0,30mm... :g


Mag sein das die Tragkraft der Whyplash stimmt, aber die Schnur ist wirklich übel dick... Und über die Steifigkeit müssen wir wohl auch nicht reden, oder? |kopfkrat

Ich bin von den "semitransparenten" Schnüren schwer enttäuscht, ist für mich noch nix interessantes dabei...  Aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch... :m

CU SS


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Für mein persönliches Empfinden hat eine Fireline 0,17 einen Durchmesser von etwa 0,22-0,25 einer Monofilen Schnur. Die 0,10 Whipsplash liegt m.E. nach bei ~0,30+  

Meine Meinung über die Whipsplash habe ich bereits im Kommentare zur Whipsplash Thread niedergeschrieben, mit 100 m + Unterfütterung von etwa 10-15 Lagen ist eine 4ooo Rolle voll...


----------



## Starcrunch (6. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und Du glaubst wirklich das diese beiden Schnüre diese Durchmesser/Tragkräfte haben? Ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder?


Nein tu ich nicht. Hab ich auch nirgends geschrieben oder? |rolleyes
Bin ja extra (!!) von der Tragkfaft ausgegangen, bei dem was ich geschriben habe und nicht vom Durchmesser.
Der Durchmesser stimmt doch nie bei geflochtenen, ich geh immer nur von der Tragkraft aus.
Da behaupte ich einfach mal, das die Werte einigermaßen stimmen. Mit irgend einer Größe muß man ja vergleichen.

Nochmal, nimm eine 10Kg Whiplash und eine 10Kg Fireline. IMHO ist die Fireline steifer.
Nebenbei ist sie auch um einges rauer, meine Rutenringe jaulen richtig, durch die Vibration, die beim Einholen entsteht.

Das is bei der Whiplash zwar auch, aber bei weitem nicht so stark.


----------



## NorbertF (6. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Eben. Die Durchmesser könnt ihr total vergessen. Einfach nach der Tragkraft richten und danach vergleichen. Dann passt das auch.
Warum das einfach nicht ankommt. Der ganze Rest der Welt klassifiziert Schnüre nach Tragkraft, nur bei uns wird dauernd der Durchmesser durchs Dorf getrieben.


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Eben. Die Durchmesser könnt ihr total vergessen. Einfach nach der Tragkraft richten und danach vergleichen. Dann passt das auch.


|good:


NorbertF schrieb:


> Warum das einfach nicht ankommt. Der ganze Rest der Welt klassifiziert Schnüre nach Tragkraft, nur bei uns wird dauernd der Durchmesser durchs Dorf getrieben.



Gibt noch keine DIN Norm für, daher reiten alle auf dem Durchmesser herum, ist normal für D, warum was neues wenn der alte "Kram" irgendwie geht... In Rußland z.B. wird der Durchmesser auch angegeben, doch bestellen bzw. kaufen tut jeder über die Tragkraft, bei den Engländern auch, die Amerikaner und Australier auch. War da daher weiß ich es. Der Durchmesser wird dort auch angegeben, der ist aber lediglich zur Berechnung der Schnurfassung auf der Rolle interessant.


----------



## Starcrunch (6. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Der Durchmesser wird dort auch angegeben, der ist aber lediglich zur Berechnung der Schnurfassung auf der Rolle interessant.


Die Berechnung kannste ja aber auch knicken, wenn die Durchmesserangabe nicht stimmt.

Bei den Japanrollen wir oft angeben 200m/20lbs Schnur.
Da weiß man ja dann was und wieviel drauf passt.


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Starcrunch schrieb:


> Die Berechnung kannste ja aber auch knicken, wenn die Durchmesserangabe nicht stimmt.
> 
> Bei den Japanrollen wir oft angeben 200m/20lbs Schnur.
> Da weiß man ja dann was und wieviel drauf passt.



Die be*******n nicht mit dem Durchmesser, oder zumindest nicht so schlimm. Etwa 90% Trefferquote habe ich mir von meinem Kollegen in USA sagen lassen, ist leidenschaftlicher Fischer und ich war mit dem bereits paar mal unterwegs in Tampa Bay


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Dann müssten aber wenigstens die Tragraftangaben stimmen, und das tun sie ja auch nicht... Der Schnurtest von Walko war da ja sehr aufschlußreich... #6

Problem ist doch, das jeder lügt - aber unterschiedlich stark! Deswegen fällt der Vergleich mit Werksangaben so schwer... #d


----------



## Gummischuh (6. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Moin

Was spricht gegen eine Angabe des Durchmessers ? Is' doch sch.eißegal, ob der Rest der Welt nur nach der Tragkraft geht. Ich finde beides nicht unwichtig. Ausserdem lässt sich lediglich an Hand beider Werte die wahre Stärke einer Schnur ermitteln.

Für mich ist das was Berkley (und andere) treibt, und PureFishing als Importeur zu verantworten hat, ganz klar Betrug am Kunden. Offensichtlicher (und dämlicher) geht's schon gar nicht mehr.
Ham die sich dazu eigentlich schon einmal geäußert ???

Ich verstehe auch kaum, wieso das Anglerboard unter diesen Umständen Werbung für solche Firmen macht. ...Hauptsache die Kasse stimmt ?
Auch hierzu wäre eine Erklärung mal was Feines.

Würdet ihr euren Freunden Firmen empfehlen, von denen sie betrogen werden, oder mit denen man nur Ärger hat (z.B: CatchCompany) ?


----------



## maesox (6. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Für mein persönliches Empfinden hat eine Fireline 0,17 einen Durchmesser von etwa 0,22-0,25 einer Monofilen Schnur.
> Meine Meinung über die Whipsplash habe ich bereits im
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorbertF (6. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Dann müssten aber wenigstens die Tragraftangaben stimmen, und das tun sie ja auch nicht... Der Schnurtest von Walko war da ja sehr aufschlußreich... #6
> 
> Problem ist doch, das jeder lügt - aber unterschiedlich stark! Deswegen fällt der Vergleich mit Werksangaben so schwer... #d



Beim Schnurtest von walko sieht man sehr schön dass die Tragkraftangaben zum Großteil eben schon stimmen.
Und was man noch sehr schön sieht ist dass alle Schnüre einer Tragkraft so ziemlich den gleichen realen Durchmesser haben. Zumindest die von gleicher Bauart (Dyneema, Spectra, Thermofusion). Desweiteren wird der Durchmesser von Geflecht bei Vollast angegeben, von daher sagt das gleich noch weniger aus.
Einfach ignorieren die Durchmesserangaben.
@Gummischuh: so ein Quatsch von wegen Betrug und keine Werbung. Natürlich kann man für Berkley Werbung machen, das ist ein seriöses Unternehmen mit (teilweise) tollen Produkten.


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



maesox schrieb:


> Staunte nicht schlecht als ich beim Bespulen der 130 Meter 0,17er noch massig übrig hatte!! Dabei war die Spule schon bereits über voll !!!|bigeyes



Auf eine 4ooo Rolle gingen etwas über 180 Meter, die Unterfütterung was etwa 5 Lagen 0,8er. Ist ja echt geil das die nichtmal im selben Durchmesserbereich Konstanz halten können  |supergri

@Gummischuh:

mit CC besteht ein gültiger Vertrag, das wurde bereits seitens des ABs gesagt und man kan aus dem nicht raus.

Berkley hat sehr gute Produkte, auch wenn die Whipsplash für mich ungeeignet ist, werden die Jungs die zum Hochseeangeln gehen die wohl zu schätzen wissen. Ich wollte die zum Feedern haben, eigentlich sollte sie mir die Sicherheit geben und dabei wollte ich den Wasserwiederstand sowie den Winddruck auf die Schnur senken bei vergleichsweise hoher Tragkraft.


----------



## Gummischuh (6. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



> @Gummischuh: so ein Quatsch von wegen Betrug........


Ja ? ...Wie nennst Du denn so etwas ?



> mit CC besteht ein gültiger Vertrag, das wurde bereits seitens des ABs gesagt und man kan aus dem nicht raus.


Dann würde ich die wenigstens für die Zukunft mal ändern. 
Hab' seinerzeit bei CC bestellt, weil ich die Werbung im AB als Empfehlung betrachtete.
Nur Ärger gehabt. War ich wohl zu naiv.
Seitdem gebe ich auf derartige Empfehlungen hier nix mehr. Bestelle wieder dort, wo ich immer bestellte, und das ist kein "AB-Partner".


----------



## NorbertF (6. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Ja ? ...Wie nennst Du denn so etwas ?



Marketing. Da es keine Vorschrift / Norm diesbezüglich gibt. Die Durchmesserangabe ist Schall und Rauch.
Bei deren Monoschnüren stimmen sie übrigens auch nicht. Vergleich mal mit cormoran Schnur (da stimmt sie). Einfach vergessen. Die Durchmessernagabe hat genausoviel wert wie ein buntes Logo -> keinen.


----------



## Gummischuh (6. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

OK, dann nennen wir es doch Betrugsversuch, da mir ja noch das Recht zur Reklamation bleibt.

Betrug im *strafrechtlichen Sinn* ist eine Täuschung, um den Getäuschten dazu zu veranlassen, so über sein Vermögen zu verfügen, dass ein Vermögensschaden eintritt.

Und der tritt doch eindeutig ein. Und wenn es nur in der Woche ist, bis mein Geld wieder auf dem Konto ist.

Wenn Du Dir 'ne neue Karre kaufst, weil man Dir versichert, dass er 200 fährt und dabei nur noch 5 Liter verbraucht, was für Dich kaufentscheidend ist, und es stellt sich heraus, dass das Auto nur 170 läuft und 10 Liter schluckt, ......dann ist das Marketing ???

Berkley will sich ganz einfach durch bewusst falsche Angaben Wettbewerbsvorteile erschleichen.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Die irrigen Angaben der Hersteller bezüglich der Schnurdurchmesser und auch Tragkraft halte ich auch für Betrug zumindest aber für Lüge.Aber damit ist ja die Fa.Berkley nicht
alleine,was die Sache leider nicht besser macht.
Hier im AB ist schon öfter der Vergleich mit Autos gemacht worden,wenn ich mir also
ein Auto mit 100 PS und 2000 cm3 kaufe,dann bin ich auch nicht zufrieden wenn es
nur 80 PS hat und 1600cm3.Nur dafür gibt es ja eine DIN,und wenn's das für Angelschnüre nicht gibt,berechtigt das die Industrie noch lange nicht ihre Kunden zu
beschei..en.

Taxidermist


----------



## NorbertF (6. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*



> Wenn Du Dir 'ne neue Karre kaufst, weil man Dir versichert, dass er 200 fährt und dabei nur noch 5 Liter verbraucht, was für Dich kaufentscheidend ist, und es stellt sich heraus, dass das Auto nur 170 läuft und 10 Liter schluckt, ......dann ist das Marketing ???



In der Tat. Da haben bereits viele geklagt weil das sehr häufig vorkommt.
Recht bekommen hat noch kaum einer. Die zugelassene Streuung ist sehr hoch.
Aber das ist trotzdem etwas anderes, denn:
für Leistungsangaben eines Motors und Verbrauch existieren Vorschriften wie dieses zu messen ist, es handelt sich tatsächlich um zugesagte Eigenschaften.
Beim Schnurdurchmesser ist das völlig anders. Es hat keinen Belang, es ist keine gerichtlich relevante Eigenschaft einer Angelschnur. Das Gericht könnte nichmal nachmessen, weil es keine Verfahren dafür gibt und keine Norm. Die Tragkraft dagegen müsste gelten, aber auch da bin ich nicht sicher.

edit: PS: ich finds genauso traurig wie du, es wäre wirklich schön wenn man saubere Angaben hätte.


----------



## oberlupo (8. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Hi
Ich habe auch in dem anderen Tread geschrieben das die Angaben ja sehr geschönt sind. Mich würde mal interessieren warum PurFishing sich nicht mal zu diesen Angaben äußert !!. Wenn ich doch einen Test veranstalte möchte ich auch diesen auswerten und kommentieren. Oder habe ich das irgendwo überlesen ? Denn dieser  Test war doch für die Firma sehr teuer und kann wie man sieht dazu führen das man diese Schnur nie kaufen würde. Was sagen die Administratoren vom Board dazu ?

Grüße Oberlupo


----------



## Malte (10. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

So, ich hab die Schnur heute in 0,06mm auf Mefo getestet :g
Als erstes erschien mir sie sehr dick für ne 0,06mm

Bei Ködern unter 20g hatte ich regelmäßig Perücken, 
sodass ich jetzt nur noch ca. 60m, anstatt 100m auf der Rolle hab. 
Die Schnur war zwar für umsonst, aber trotzdem ärgerlich.
Bei Ködern um die 25g, gab es keine einzige Perücke.
Ach ja mit 0.14mm Fireline hatte ich mit der gleichen Kombo, bei 20g Ködern ebenfalls keine einzige Perücke!

Naja was solls, ich hab noch 500m monofil hier rumfliegen, die kommt jetzt wieder auf die Rolle.


----------



## Gummischuh (10. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Woran das wohl liegt mit den Perrücken ? ...Ich krich das nicht hin. Mit keiner Schnur bisher. Ausnahme, ...wenn zuviel davon auf der Rolle war.
Supersauber spult meine olle STRADIC GTM die auch nicht einmal auf. ...An der Schnur kann es jedenfalls nicht liegen. ...Aber woran dann ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Malte (10. November 2007)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Tja keine Ahnung, 
aber da ich die gleiche Rolle (Shimano Spirex 4000RA ) 
auch zum Spinnen auf Zander und Hecht nehme 
und mit der Fireline keine Perücken bekomme, 
kann es nicht nur an der Rolle liegen.

Vllt. passt die Whiplash nur nicht zu meiner Rolle oder nur nicht zu Ködern unter 20g.


----------



## Matchfischer (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Whiplash Crystal?*

Also ich angel auch schon länger mit der Fireline und habe mir sie jetzt auch in 0.12 mm für meine mittlere Spinnrute gehohlt. 
Die Beschichtung geht zwar recht schnell ab aber finde das jetzt net so dramatisch. Groß Tragkraftverluste habe ich nicht. Ich finde die Knotenfestigkeit auch net so megaschlecht aber es ist ganz gut das sie nen bischen steifer ist und nen kleinen Memorieeffekt hat. Habe nur mal in Ausnahmefällen ne Perrücke.
Hab mal ne günstige geflochtene (die Fireline ist ja keine geflochtene) gekauft glaube von Cormoran oder so und hatte damit nur ärger.
Finde die Schnur echt in Ordnung aber entweder man mag sie oder hasst sie. Und nein ich werde (leider) nicht von Berkely gesponsert .


----------

